# Acrylic Aquarium Dimensions and Thickness



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

FINALLY preparing to start my 8' long tank build. I'm hoping to build the tank 96"x24"x24" and am trying to figure out the acrylic thickness necesarry to handle the size. I'm thinking ⅝" would work, given the fact I'm bracing the top by cutting a panel for the top of the tank and then routing out access ports so the brace is one solid piece around the top. I'd like to cut two access ports to leave a meaty brace in the centre of the top. I'm just wondering if anyone can confirm my thinking isn't flawed and the tank would be alright at ⅝" thick?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I think you’re too thin.
There is a very good, loooonnnngg thread on Reef Central by a few guys who build acrylic tanks for a living. Check it out. They discuss build techniques as well as ideal thickness.

The issue is going to be the bowing, which will stress the joints.

I know people who have used that thickness for large tanks, just not a fan of testing the bottom threshold. Would rather be safe than flooded.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for responding Crayon, you don't happen to remember what the thread title was or have a link for it do you?


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I've found it, if anyone is interested in the link please DM me and I will forward it to you as I'm not sure what the rules are about archived links from other forums on here.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

http://diyfishkeepers.com/AcrylicThicknessCalculator.htm

Says you need 3/4 Acrylic


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Minimum 3/4" all the way around. If you want to beef up the bottom support, 4" wide, 1/2" thick bottom EB.


----------

